# Having a strange issue with my garage remote inside my 3



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

(I’m not sure if this is the right place for this, so Mods feel free to move it). I got my 3 yesterday and have not set up Homelink yet. However I can’t use my remote for my garage inside the car. When I press the remote in the car nothing happens but if I roll the window down and stick the remote outside the car it works fine . Has anyone else had any problems using their regular garage remote inside their car? I should note that I work for a garage door company and have talked to the technicians at my company and they seem to think that there is something in the car interfering with the signal. Weird, right?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you replaced the battery just to make sure it's not a weak battery?


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

garsh said:


> Have you replaced the battery just to make sure it's not a weak battery?


First thing I thought of, unfortunately replacing the batteries didn't help


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Not the answer to your question, but why not program Homelink instead anyway?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Like @SoFlaModel3 said, programing Homelink is a great option. I just got mine to work with auto open when I approach my driveway. Love it!


----------



## Keydiver (Jul 8, 2017)

Does the Model 3 have a metalized windshield, like my Model S? That would be my guess, and it is why I had to install my Sunpass transponder behind the nosecone. It won't work through the windshield.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Keydiver said:


> Does the Model 3 have a metalized windshield, like my Model S? That would be my guess, and it is why I had to install my Sunpass transponder behind the nosecone. It won't work through the windshield.


My sunpass works just fine on the glass.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gatornail said:


> First thing I thought of, unfortunately replacing the batteries didn't help


In the 3 Owner's Manual, it mentions placing toll transponders to the right of the rear-view mirror.
Can you try holding the transmitter to the right of the rear-view mirror, and see if it works from that location?









Ref: Where to install toll box / FasTrak / EZPass?


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

My operator is old and will be getting replaced in the next few months so I’m waiting to program the Homelink to the new operator. I got the remote to work today by holding it in front of the steering wheel, so it may be a proximity issue with the boxy thing attached to the rear view mirror. I just wanted to make sure that I was the only one having the issue (because that points to my crappy operator instead of the beautiful car)


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

A few months?

Takes a few minutes to program homelink and easy to delete then reprogram with the new one. Why suffer?


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree with skygraff. Programming the homelink was easy to do (although it did take 2 people for mine- me inside the car and my father in the garage at the main housing). It is also easy to remove (seriously- just push delete) and reprogram when you get the new one. I wouldn't bother with the finiky opener.


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

Travelwolf said:


> I agree with skygraff. Programming the homelink was easy to do (although it did take 2 people for mine- me inside the car and my father in the garage at the main housing). It is also easy to remove (seriously- just push delete) and reprogram when you get the new one. I wouldn't bother with the finiky opener.


Because if I understand the way Homelink works is that it sends a signal when you get close enough to the garage but it DOESN'T know if the garage actually opened. As of right now my garage door operator doesn't respond to the first time I press the remote so it won't respond to the first time Homelink sends the signal either. It seems easier at this point just to press the handheld remote several times than to force Homelink to send the signal multiple times. I will eventually replace the operator, just not right now (I have a really big car payment now that I have my 3)


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Gatornail said:


> Because if I understand the way Homelink works is that it sends a signal when you get close enough to the garage but it DOESN'T know if the garage actually opened. As of right now my garage door operator doesn't respond to the first time I press the remote so it won't respond to the first time Homelink sends the signal either. It seems easier at this point just to press the handheld remote several times than to force Homelink to send the signal multiple times. I will eventually replace the operator, just not right now (I have a really big car payment now that I have my 3)


You can just turn off Auto Open for now and just tap the Open button on the MCU twice.


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

Gatornail said:


> Because if I understand the way Homelink works is that it sends a signal when you get close enough to the garage but it DOESN'T know if the garage actually opened. As of right now my garage door operator doesn't respond to the first time I press the remote so it won't respond to the first time Homelink sends the signal either. It seems easier at this point just to press the handheld remote several times than to force Homelink to send the signal multiple times. I will eventually replace the operator, just not right now (I have a really big car payment now that I have my 3)


You can push the homelink button yourself to open it so, if it doesnt open when the automatic signal is sent, then you would just push the on-screen button. you also could turn off the auto-open option on homelink and just tap the button twice as Tony suggested. still better than carrying around the remote imo, but i see your point now knowing it has to be pushed twice. it's a personal preference at that point- do you tap the screen twice or hit the remote twice.

for me it is nice to not have to worry about having the remote, low battery, parking outside with the remote in the car, etc. those things may not be a big deal for you though. 6 of one half a dozen of the other.


----------

